# Thanksgiving - Rec. needed for Scungelli salad



## Reanie525i (Nov 13, 2006)

As an app this year I would like to make some Scungelli salad - I have looked on here for a rec. but can not seem to find one. I use to go to a restaurant that made it with oil and vinegar - tom - onion etc...anyone know of a good rec????


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 13, 2006)

Reanie, while I don't have a personal recipe this one looks like what you want:

Ingredients:

6 cups of cleaned scungilli
1 large tomato (use only meaty outer part - remove seeds and insides), cut in cubes (concaisse)
1/2 red onion, sliced thinly
2 stalks celery, sliced thinly on a bias
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
2 teaspoons chopped garlic
Pinch of red pepper flakes
1/2 cup of olive oil
1/4 cup of lemon juice
Salt and pepper

PREPARATION:

Mix in a bowl and marinate for 20 minutes.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 13, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Reanie, while I don't have a personal recipe this one looks like what you want:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 This sounds like a winner - Thank you!!!


----------

